# [AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint] Kein Scrollen

## Finswimmer

Hi,

bei meinem neuen Laptop ist leider viel Arbeit...

Ich nutze den stabilen Zweig, aber mit KDE 4.2.

Das AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Touchpad wird erkannt, ich kann auch viel in den Systemsettings einstellen, aber dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass das Touchpad nicht konfiguriert werden kann.

Ich habe jetzt mal auf xorg-server-1.8, synaptiks-9999 upgedatet.

$xinput list|grep Alp

â   â³ AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                 id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

```
$xinput list 12

AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint                        id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

        Reporting 4 classes:

                Class originated from: 12

                Buttons supported: 5

                Button labels: Button Left Button Middle Button Right Button Wheel Up Button Wheel Down

                Button state:

                Class originated from: 12

                Detail for Valuator 0:

                  Label: Abs X

                  Range: 0.000000 - 1023.000000

                  Resolution: 10000 units/m

                  Mode: absolute

                  Current value: 960.000000

                Class originated from: 12

                Detail for Valuator 1:

                  Label: Abs Y

                  Range: 0.000000 - 767.000000

                  Resolution: 10000 units/m

                  Mode: absolute

                  Current value: 540.000000

                Class originated from: 12

                Detail for Valuator 2:

                  Label: Abs Pressure

                  Range: 0.000000 - 127.000000

                  Resolution: 10000 units/m

                  Mode: absolute

                  Current value: 0.000000

```

Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich noch machen kann.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Hast du ein System mit hal?

Falls nicht hätte ich eine Config von meinem Dell Laptop...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Hast du ein System mit hal?
> 
> Falls nicht hätte ich eine Config von meinem Dell Laptop...

 

Ja, hal nutze ich.

Die Config nehme ich gerne.

Testen kann man es ja mal damit

Danke

----------

## ichbins

du musst wahrscheinlich wieder xorg.conf bzw xorg.conf.d/ einträge erstellen, da xorg-server-1.8 hal nichtmehr verwendet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Habe ich auch nichts dagegen, hauptsache, ich kann das Touchpad richtig nutzen.

@Evildad: Kannst du bitte die Datei posten?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Hi,

anbei meine Config. Scrollen ist möglich und wenn du unten rechts aufs Touchpad klickst ist es ein mittlerer Mausklick.

```
AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad
```

Installiert ist:

```

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6

```

```

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver  "synaptics"

   Option  "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option  "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option  "LeftEdge"   "130"

   Option  "RightEdge"   "915"

   Option  "TopEdge"   "130"

   Option  "BottomEdge"   "640"

   Option  "FingerLow"   "25"

   Option  "FingerHigh"   "30"

   Option  "MaxTapTime"   "180"

   Option  "MaxTapMove"   "110"

   Option  "VertScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option  "HorizScrollDelta"   "20"

   Option  "MinSpeed"   "0.52"

   Option  "MaxSpeed"   "1.8"

   Option  "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

   Option  "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"   "200"

   Option  "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"   "200"

   Option  "UpDownScrolling"   "1"

   Option  "CircularScrolling"   "1"

   Option  "CircScrollDelta"   "0.1"

   Option  "CircScrollTrigger"   "2"

   Option  "SHMConfig"   "on"

   Option "TapButton1" "1"

   Option "RBCornerButton" "2"

   Option "RTCornerButton" "4"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"        

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"        

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. 

Könntest du mir die ganze Xorg.con mal posten?

Irgendwie will es bei mir immer noch nicht.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Hi, 

hier findeste meine Config.

----------

## Evildad

Und klappt es mit dem scrollen?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Und klappt es mit dem scrollen?

 

Habe es eben erst gesehen und gleich getestet.

Aber es will immer noch nicht :/

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, es kommt ja noch nichtmal eine Fehlermeldung.

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

bei mir ging das Scrollen mit der Maus auch nicht.

Allerdings funktionierte bei mir die Maus unter xorg.

Ich habe erst versucht per copy & past die Zeilen zu kopieren.

Allerdings funktionierte meine Maus dann nicht.

Danach habe ich nur die Zeilen kopiert die mit dem Scrollen zu tun haben.

Jetzt funktioniert alles. Wenn die Maus garnicht funktioniert, solltest du mal in der xorg.log

schauen, einfach mal nach (EE) suchen und diese mal posten.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

Es geht um das Touchpad, aber der Tip mit EE war gut:

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(**) Option "CoastingSpeed" "20"

(--) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: no supported touchpad found

(EE) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed ( :Cool: 

Ich schaue mal, ob es eine neuere Version der Treiber gibt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Finswimmer,

vielleicht ist dein /dev/input/event7 falsch.

Ich habe das bei mir auf /dev/input/misc stehen,

versuche es doch mal nur mit den Zeilen:

Driver  "synaptics" 

   Option  "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0" 

#  Option "Device" "/dev/input/misc"

   Option  "Protocol"   "auto-dev" 

   Option  "SHMConfig"   "on" 

So solltest du erstmal ein Maus haben die du ueber den Bildschirm schieben kannst.

Auch mal die Option "Device" umstellen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Finswimmer,
> 
> vielleicht ist dein /dev/input/event7 falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das bei mir auf /dev/input/misc stehen,
> ...

 

Die Maus konnte ich schon immer bewegen, nur scrollen geht nicht.

Auch nicht mit deinen Code-Zeilen. Es kommt immer noch die Meldung "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: no supported touchpad found "

Ich habe bei x.org einen Bugreport ausgefüllt.

Tobi

----------

